

Development model predicts chance of software flaws - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/03/06/development-model-predicts-chance-software-flaws

======
dpapathanasiou
Ugh, this brings back (bad) memories: I was working for a European client
which brought in a consultant using this model.

After he told us how many bugs he was going to expect, we replied that we'll
make sure to have at least one more than that (he didn't think it was funny).

